# Oven - Gas convection vs Electric convection?



## jseputis (Dec 22, 2004)

Help! I need some professional advice. We are looking to purchase a 48" Wolf range with a gas cooktop but are unsure of wether to go with the Gas convection or Electric convection for our oven choice. I use my oven mostly for roasting, broiling and baking of entree items. Cookies are about the only things I bake as far as pastry or desert items go. Which fuel source would be better for my preferences and application? (Also, the gas convection is not self-cleaning is this a problem?) Thanks in advance for your help! :chef:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

DO NOT BUY A GAS OVEN THAT IS NOT SELF-CLEANING. I have a Viking (bought in 1996) that has a gas convection oven. The oven is horrible to clean.  The cooktop, however, cleans up in my kitchen sink.

My next range will be dual fuel: electric convection oven, gas cooktop. I don't bake pastries much either, but I do roast meat, bake casseroles and other savory dishes. In other words, foods that spatter. I need a self-cleaning oven.


----------

